# Shish Kabobs without the skewers........



## KentuckyCamper (Mar 9, 2012)

We created this recipe quite by accident one camping trip. We usually like to make shish kabobs one meal while camping and we prepare everything at home. Cut up the bell peppers, mushrooms, onions and meat and marinate it the night before. We usually put everything together in a plastic bowl or a large freezer bag, and then cook the kabobs on the grill. 
One trip, we forgot to put the skewers back in the camper and didnt have them for kabobs, so what we did was used a small bread pan and cooked them in it over the grill. What we found was that by just pouring it all in, including the marinate, the kabobs cooked up mighty tasty!!! We like them better this way because they are much juicier and the marinate cooks into everything!! Mmmmm good!! :thumbup1:


----------

